# Addam's Family Reunion-Come as a Long Distant Relative-Dead or Alive



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Inspired by another post from 2014, by nathancarter, We are doing an Addam's Family Reunion party.
Our family will dress as the 'Family' characters with a twist: My husband will go as Morticia and I as Gomez.
Thank you to Nathan for his inspiration.
I am preparing a paper mache two headed tortoise cocktail table to replace my coffee table for the evening.







I purchased a plastic square table from Ikea for $8 for the foundation.
Included in the Invitation, there will be a 'Name Tag' that the guest will name his/her character. The character can be either dead or alive.
I have a wall of family photographs that I will cover with prints of fictional family characters. Possibly put an imaginary name at the bottom of the photo. 
Inspired by Epcot Center, my son-in-law will build a large frame and we will adhere life size photos of the original cast on foam board within the frame. This will be in the entry to the house, just outside the front door. Guests will have their photos taken behind the frame, with the family as they arrive to the party. I send these photos later to the guests that have attended. I usually have 65-70 people attend.
More to come as the party evolves. 
Any helpful comments or suggestions are greatly welcomed.
Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopefully, my finished product, to be used as a coffee table.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Gotta tell you I really love this theme. I'll be eager to follow along your progress but looks like your off to a good start!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Although I want it flat on the top to replace my coffee table so it can be used to set drinks on, I do think it is off to a good start. Needs a little more rounding and then will begin the paper mache tomorrow.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

This is looking fantastic!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Prepared the 'Save the Date' email today. Attached. Invitations will follow approximately 2 months prior to the party.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Need help with a Long, Lost, Distance Relative???
http://addamsfamily.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Addams_Family_members?page=1


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Are you looking for real Addams family relations or some new made up ones?


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

a_granger said:


> Are you looking for real Addams family relations or some new made up ones?


I would like guests to make up their own character. A Name Tag will go out with the Invitation in the mail. They will name their own character and dress accordingly. I did give a link to a website that will help if they are having trouble making up one. 
http://addamsfamily.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Addams_Family_members?page=1


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

My Two Headed Tortoise coffee table is coming along. I haven't used any paste yet. It is covered in masking tape. I am now creating the shell with padded envelopes. They seem to have enough body to hold the shape. They need a little cutting and fitting into the shape that I want. Rolled paper is holding the shell out from the body.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Whoa!!!! How awesome!!! What an amazing idea! 

Don't forget about the crazy portraits all over the house! I have my own Addams Family portrait wall each year. Our guests have fun exploring and checking out each different picture.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

oh yes. I actually have a whole wall of old portraits and I will print out Addams Family portraits and tape them on top of the framed photos.

Whoa!!!! How awesome!!! What an amazing idea! 

Don't forget about the crazy portraits all over the house! I have my own Addams Family portrait wall each year. Our guests have fun exploring and checking out each different picture.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Coming along nicely. I wouldn't mind having something like that for everyday use!  I've always wanted to make the swordfish with the leg in its mouth to hang on my wall. Eager to see your progress!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Working on my two headed tortoise every chance I get. 
I am using the dry paper mache material, mixed with water to make a clay to build detail.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bettyboop said:


> Working on my two headed tortoise every chance I get.
> I am using the dry paper mache material, mixed with water to make a clay to build detail.
> View attachment 426433
> View attachment 426441


Awesome!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I think this is all I am going to do on the papier-mâché. Next I will be painting it.
I think he needs a name ???? Haha


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

The invitations will go in the mail this week. I will include an adhesive 'Name Tag' so that each person can name their own Character or Relative.


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Love the theme and everything you are doing with it! Keep it up and keep us posted.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Love this theme! I was also very inspired by all of user Nathancarter's photos & party plans - it was fun to follow along!

I have a soft spot for the Addams Family, and a few years ago I dressed my kiddos as Wednesday & Baby Pubert!










Your table is turning out awesome! I can't wait to see the finished product!

For more decorations, you could buy thrift store frames & print out various photos of the Addams Family members to fill them. Paint them all black or silver and gather them in different areas so it feels like your house belongs to them. You know - a portrait of Wednesday with her doll-with-no-head, Pugsley & Uncle Fester posing together, Gomez dipping Morticia during one of their special dances, etc.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

love the kiddos. I remember seeing them a few years ago when you posted it. 
I conveniently have a wall of old photos in my living room. so I will definitely be printing the Addam's Family characters to tape on the top so they will look like framed family members. Thank you for your comments. Tortoise table should be done next week. I will post when completed.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

These Name Tags went out with the invitation. I am getting a good response regarding the invitations received. yeah!!



bettyboop said:


> View attachment 467841
> 
> 
> The invitations will go in the mail this week. I will include an adhesive 'Name Tag' so that each person can name their own Character or Relative.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I purchased a couple of these from Grandin Road. Hope to have one upside down in a box on a table at the front door. And one casually walking around on its own.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Finalizing plans and props for the upcoming party on the 28th.
My two headed tortoise coffee table is complete. I will put a piece of plexiglass on top to stabilize the drinks that will be placed on the table.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought a pedestal from Hobby Lobby for $30. Painted it dark and highlighted with rub-on gold paint.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Gotta have Cousin It and Thing!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Our party was a success!! Had 71 attend. Everyone was completely shocked that my husband and I traded roles. 
I do think that the idea of guests coming as a Long, Lost, Distant Relative was NOT quite understood. We had at least 5-6 Morticia's, 2 Lurch, 3 It's and a few Uncle Fester's. But a Good time was had by all.. hahaha


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like it was a great time! I love this theme so much!


----------

